# X-Window-System unter Debian



## antargos (9. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich verzweifle gerade bei der Installation von Debian Woody 3.0 rc02 oder so. 
Nach längerer Installation bin ich endlich zum Login gekommen. 
Leider war graphisch nichts animiert, also nur Schwarz Weiß. OK, ich muss also ein X-Window-System installieren, sagte man mir. Hatte ich aber bei der Installation davor schon getan, nämlich GNOME. 

Nach einem Neustart wurde der Bildschirm mehrere Male schwarz und flackerte, danach erschienen folgende Meldungen: 

*I cannot start the x server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the x server output diagnose the problem?* 

[Dort habe ich dann auf  "Yes"  geklick, dann kam dies.] 

*Warning: process set to nice value 0 instead of -10 as requested.* 

[Dann noch etwas über meine Grafikkarte, und dann folgendes....]

*Build Operating System Linux 2.4.20 -8um i686 ELF* 

[Dort habe ich auf OK geklickt und dann erschien das hier:] 

*Would you like me to try to run the x configuration program? Note, that you will need the root password for this....* 

[Auf "YES" geklickt, root pw eingegebn....]

*I will now try to restart the x server again* 


Und dann ging es nach einem stets erfolglosen Versuch wieder von vorne los......

Was soll ich nun machen? Wie kann ich es schaffen, eine grafisch animierte benutzerobfläche also Windows-like zu bekommen? 

Bitte helft mir! 

Greetz,


----------



## antargos (9. März 2004)

Weiß keiner eine Lösung? Helft mir mal bidde


----------



## LeC (10. März 2004)

versuchs mal mit der /etc/x11/xf86config-4 vonder knoppix live cd wenn du eine haste , einfach das teil mit dem orginal austauschen


----------



## antargos (10. März 2004)

du glaubst garnich wie dankbar ich dir bin hier antowrtet ja KEIN Mensch 

dange...ich versuchs gleich mal


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. März 2004)

> du glaubst garnich wie dankbar ich dir bin hier antowrtet ja KEIN Mensch



Meine Fresse, kannst Du nicht einfach ein bisschen Geduld haben? Glaubst Du das gleich jemand über Deinen Text stolpert und auch sofort Ahnung hat? Es kann sein das man nach 1 Minute eine Antwort hat, aber es können auch ein paar Tage vergehen... Bleib geduldig !

Der Inhalt der XFree86.log wäre hilfreich, da befinden sich die Fehlermeldungen, bzw. was erfolgreich geladen wurde und was nicht. Dann kann man Dir evtl. genau sagen was das Problem ist....

Die xf86config-4 vom Knoppix zu nehmen ist unter Umständen gar nicht gut.


----------



## LeC (11. März 2004)

bis auf die maus hatts bei mir wunderbar geklappt, die maus musst ich noch so einstellen damits  Mausrad 
was kann denn schief gehen wenn ich die einfach übernehme?

ich vergass noch zu sagen das man natürlich die xf86config-4 nimmt die knoppix für denn speziellen Rechenr generiert hat und nicht die (falls es die überhaupt gibt) die auf der cd ist.  Aber warscheinlich kann man auf der cd eh nix lesen da da das knoopix file system benutzt wird...

edit : warum darf ich nicht funzzt sagen also mit ohne einem z weniger das ich hinter Mausrad moduliert hab!


----------



## antargos (11. März 2004)

ja sorry, dass ich mich so "aufgeregt" hab, aber ich bin so gespannt auf mein erstes linux 

edit: der problembericht folgt bald...


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von LeC _
> *bis auf die maus hatts bei mir wunderbar geklappt, die maus musst ich noch so einstellen damits  Mausrad
> was kann denn schief gehen wenn ich die einfach übernehme?
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber ich traue automatisch generierten Configs nicht über den weg. Meistens ist der Monitor beim Knoppix auf einem Standardwert und nicht auf dem wirklich von dem Monitor machbaren Werten eingestellt (hier hilft nur ins Handbuch gucken und die richtigen Einstellungen per Hand vornehmen  ). Auch wenn es Anfängern schwer fällt, man beschäftigt sich so mit der Konfiguration und kann auch später andere Fehler besser finden. Deshalb rate ich von der Knoppix Default ab 

@antargos:
Ich weiß wie ungeduldig man sein kann 
In die Ecke stellen, schämen und gut is


----------



## Sinac (11. März 2004)

Konfigurier den X-Server mal neu mit "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86"
und stell alles so weit wie möglich runter, also VESA Treiber, 256Colors etc.
Schau ob er dann läuft und pass die Konfiguration dann Stück für Stück deiner Hardware an, damit du siehts wo Feler auftreten.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## antargos (18. März 2004)

dankeschön!

*inne ecke stell*


----------

